# IoT technology in skincare, makeup industry?



## youngskin (May 21, 2015)

While I was looking around, I found that IoT technology has finally arrived in skincare, makeup industry. IoT is internet of things if you don't know.
  So what they basically say is that this device that looks like a donut, collects real time data about your skin and the environment, syncs with mobile app and gives you tips on beauty and skincare. Specifically, they collect data on how much moisture and oil portion is in your skin and UV, humidity conditions around you. The examples of tips are such as
  -It's too dry. Time to use facial mist.
  -The UV index is [XX]. WAY recommends factor [XX] sunscreen.
  -These days, your skin is drier than normal. Use additional moisturizer.
  -Your skin is exposed to very dry environment. Use following skincare product...

  Seems pretty cool to me but I wanna know what others think. Do you think it will be useful or not?  Would you buy one if this kind of technological product that helps your skincare gets launched? I would love to hear your opinions.
  I am also attaching the link where I found this product,
  http://igg.me/at/HelloWAY/x/10150517


----------

